
The Banality of Systemic Evil - eevilspock
https://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/15/the-banality-of-systemic-evil/
======
eevilspock
I felt compelled to post this essay after reading the HN comments under
_‘Silicon Valley,’ Darker Than Ever, Captures the Bleak Mood of Tech_ and
after again receiving the customary negative votes for _even suggesting_ SV
culture is at least banally complicit in system evil.

Note the people whose photos illustrate the essay.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21374198#21374691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21374198#21374691)

